# can endometriosis cause missed or late periods???



## xxbeckyxx

I'm currently just over 2 weeks late for af have done 2 hpt both negative, up until now I've always had a regular 30-32 day cycle. 

I went to the drs a year and a half ago after ttc for a year without luck, he practically laughed me out of his office because I was young (22) and didn't offer any help until I burst into tears! He then sent me a bloodtest which was done on no particular day in my cycle. He said my hormone levels were fine and told me to just keep trying! Not sayng when I should go back. 

Since then I don't know why but I've been terrified of going back I've made countless appointments then cancelled an hour before I go!
However since being late for the first time ever I've finally plucked up the courage to go back ( to a different dr though!) And booked an appointment today, for next tuesday. 

Ever since that first appointment I've frantically googled every symptom I've had to try and work out why I can't concieve, I never considered pcso as my periods have always been regular, but since my missed period I've had cramping and pain during and after sex all in my lower abdomen, I think I've always had this to a certain extent though.

Just wondered what you all thought it could be, I can't temp as I work shifts and could never get into opks I never got a strong positive, I very rarely get ewcm too could this be due to endo?? Any info would be really appreciated as feel like I'm going crazzzy!

Ps. Sorry for running on so much lol lots and lots of babydust to u all xxx


----------



## missmarls

Hi Becky,
I don't know if I canbe much help, but I do have endo and it has never delayed my periods. Could it be that you ovulated late? That's the only time mine has been late but I do temp so I knew I OV'd late. I'm glad you got a new Dr!! Sounds like the last one was a real ass. Make sure this next one doesn't brush you off due to your age...if you feel there is a problem (esp. with cramping like that which is what I get with my endo) it is his job to help you! Good luck and let us know how things go!


----------



## xxbeckyxx

Thanks miss marls, just woke up from the most vivid dream I've ever had for some reason I was in an airport and couldn't get home. I had a cb pregnancy test with me and it was positive I couldn't stop looking at it and kept missing my flights lol how random. It was so real I'm actually gutted now I've woke up :( why are are minds so cruel to us!! X


----------



## missmarls

I don't know!I have those dreams all the time and get soooo bummed out when I wake up and realize it isn't true. My husband had a dream the other night that we had a baby that was half monkey! LOL! He said we were so proud and showing it off to everyone...


----------



## Tnkrbell15

Hi Becky (and Marls). I am new to this whole site....but I read your post, and became quite upset at your former Doctor. I have endo and PCOS; I was diagnosed at 16. The doctor I had at the time just couldn't believe that one so young could have even a remote chance of having any of these problems. After 3 ER visits in one week, the last visit brought me face to face with a more intelligent doc (and the lead practitioner in the same OB/GYN office as my doc) who only had to see my tears, probe my stomach, and could almost guarantee what the problem was. Needless to say, we were at the GYN office the next morning, with myself and my mother demanding the laproscopy...and a week later I had the surgery and was officially diagnosed. If I have learned anything from that experience, it is that you know your body best! one other lesson I have learned is that doctors only practice medicine...not perfect it.
As for my Endo and PCOS, I have missed numerous periods (at one time I went 3 months), and I have also over bled (4 months straight and heavy) because of these dang issues. I have also have strong cramping before, during, and after AF. In addition, I can also have pain after sex....thank you endo and scar tissue!!! I would definitely be check out girl. 
I have been trying to conceive since I was first married at 19 (I will turn 29 in a few weeks), so I know your worry. And I know we all hate hearing it...but be patient. You will find the right doctor... I did, and I managed to conceive twice (though I m/c both times). We all just have to have faith that it will happen. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------

